# Apologize



## wade (Dec 1, 2006)

Uh, yeah, name is Wade, gonna apologize in advance just to be on the safe side. Kinda old and set in my ways so................................. uh, just bear with me, ok?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 1, 2006)

wade said:


> Uh, yeah, name is Wade, gonna apologize in advance just to be on the safe side. Kinda old and set in my ways so................................. uh, just bear with me, ok?


 
No problem so long as you adhere to the Terms of Service of MT. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2006)

Howdy, Master Wade. :asian:  Welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 1, 2006)

Just noticed you're a 6th Dan Kukkiwon certified. That's great news. We can always use more senior martial artists here!


----------



## bydand (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Bunch of great people here


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 1, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## exile (Dec 1, 2006)

Greetings again, Wade!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2006)

Being set in my ways myself all I have to say is welcome to MT


----------



## MSTCNC (Dec 1, 2006)

wade said:


> Uh, yeah, name is Wade, gonna apologize in advance just to be on the safe side. Kinda old and set in my ways so................................. uh, just bear with me, ok?



Repetition is the Mother of skill... so if your set in your ways, you must've become proficient in them... RIGHT? :ultracool

Welcome to MT, Master Wade!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Tames D (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome. Ever been to Wolfcreek?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome Wade.  Being old rocks.  As for me, once I discovered that most of my ways were unsettling, I became less set in them.  

Enjoy teh fora!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Dec 1, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT Master Wade...


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome Wade, its great to meet you.




take care,
Chang


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 1, 2006)

wade said:


> Uh, yeah, name is Wade, gonna apologize in advance just to be on the safe side. Kinda old and set in my ways so................................. uh, just bear with me, ok?


Aww do we _*HAVE TO*_? 

(just kidding)

Welcome to MT, looking forward to your insights and wisdom... happy posting.


----------



## bydand (Dec 1, 2006)

Jeeze, just noticed where you are at.  St. Helens.  I have an Aunt and Uncle who lived there for years, over on Cowlitz St. (I killed the spelling I think.)  I remember visiting and really liking the place.  Small world, welcome once again to MT.


----------



## wade (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi and thanks to everyone for the welcomes. 

No, I've never been to Wolfcreek, at least not sober. 

I'm not a real political person and it's nice to find a site that actually wants to talk about the Arts and is not just about pointing fingers at each other and saying how bad and wrong things are because of them. I get enough of that in the real world.

So, once again, thanks.......


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

wade said:


> I'm not a real political person and it's nice to find a site that actually wants to talk about the Arts and is not just about pointing fingers at each other and saying how bad and wrong things are because of them. I get enough of that in the real world.



I think that `live and let live' is pretty much the operating philosophy of most of the people who post regularly here... as you say, the real world is full enough of pointless bickering and posturing, who needs it in something you're doing for pleasure and education? The mods keep things on track really well, so it all works. Once you're out of your teens, pissing contests just don't seem like a good use of time, eh? :wink1:


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 8, 2006)

An overdue Hello, Master Wade! I appreciate your posts a great deal.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 8, 2006)

Like me you are a former jarhead, or jarhead out of uniform.  We, by nature are a very direct group.  It is easy for us to come off as harsh when we are just trying to be helpful my friend.


Semper Fi,


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome Sir.
Sean


----------

